# install e1000e driver from intel page

## snIP3r

hi all!

i am wondering about the two existing drivers for intel pci-e gigabit ethernet nic's:

- the one integrated in kernel sources version 0.3.3.3-k6 in 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

- the one from sourceforge page version 1.0.2.5

both versions seem to come from intel and i wanted to know if its recommended to install the sourceforge driver for higher performance?

does someone have any experience with the two drivers?

any info would be appreciated.

thx & greets

snIP3r

----------

## Hu

I have used the in-kernel e1000e driver ever since it became available, and have had no problems with it.  I have not done a performance analysis to see how it compares to the out-of-tree driver.

----------

## snIP3r

 *Hu wrote:*   

> I have used the in-kernel e1000e driver ever since it became available, and have had no problems with it.  I have not done a performance analysis to see how it compares to the out-of-tree driver.

 

hi hu!

thx for the answer. can you perhaps give me some performance data of your intel gigabit nic with the in-kernel driver?

thx

snIP3r

----------

## Hu

The only time I did any measurements, I got throughput of about 40% of the card's theoretical maximum.  I strongly suspect cheap hardware somewhere between me and the data source was at fault for the poor performance, but had no reason to investigate or attempt to improve throughput.  The systems in question are rarely network bound.

----------

